
The Fake Americans Russia Created to Influence the Election - gregorymichael
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/us/politics/russia-facebook-twitter-election.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
CM30
America influencing elections in other countries and overthrowing leaders: No
one cares, it's for democracy and the US is in the right.

Russia influencing US elections via Twitter bots: End of the world style
panic.

Yeah, I'm not particularly sympathetic here. Especially given how at the end
of the day, this isn't 'hacking' or anything of the sort. It's a bunch of fake
accounts on social media sites, something which has been done to death for
years by individuals, companies and governments alike.

Maybe the US could simply make a bunch of fake Russian accounts to influence
the 2018 Russian election or something too.

------
oldandtired
Elections are about influencing the population to vote in a particular way. It
is quite strange that the sections of the US population who supported Senator
Hillary Clinton are up in arms over the influences undertaken by various
foreign governments, foreign corporations and others.

Especially in the light of how often the US government in the past (as well as
US corporations and others) made huge efforts to influence the elections of
other countries.

I watched your election over the many months that it took to play out and I
mostly shook my head. The corruption on both sides, the basic lack of
exhibited critical thinking on behalf of the majority of the voting
population. You had a bigger choice than just Clinton and Trump, but
everything was about those two.

You have a bigger choice than Republican and Democrat and yet all the news was
about those two. The aftermath was a shmozzle with various sections declaring
that your new president was no president of theirs. Strangely enough, I
thought a couple of the presidential alternatives were more likely to be
better presidents for your nation. Of course, that is only an outsider's
opinion and they could have been much worse.

But, you won't know now. In discussions here, I noted that both of the leading
candidates were a very bad fit for the health of the US. History is telling me
now that I wasn't too far off from the reality that is being experienced.

We are about to undergo a national plebiscite over a matter here.
Interestingly enough, even if the vote comes back "No", it will mean nothing
by this time next year. No matter what parliamentary system you have, as long
as the it is fully independent of the voting population, then the voting
population has no say in what is brought up as legislation and law.

How often, do I see studies by non-partisan groups in your own country
highlighting that you are a nation of felons and the vast majority of you have
no clue of this legal status, simply because your various legislatures (state
and federal) have created so much law that works against the citizens of your
nation.

You should be more concerned over the current politicians and who actually
owns them than ever be concerned over what some foreign government does during
a quite inconsequential presidential election. Presidents come and go, you
only have them for a maximum period of 8 years. But your bought and paid for
representatives and senators at both state and federal level can be there for
many decades.

You have such a treasure in your constitution but you don't actually value it
as such. So much lip service given to it but you allow you governments and
associated law enforcement and courts to trample it into the ground. Just the
concept of "Jury Nullification" which is, by all appearances, anathema to the
courts, is such an incredible freedom for you.

You have so much, but you have allowed it to be corrupted to the point of
uselessness.

